# How good is Gina Carano?



## Twin Fist (Nov 6, 2008)

I ran across some clips of her on yu tube, and she sems like she has some skills, good int he clinch, good ground and pound, etc

But, i know that MMA is something I dont know that much about, so I figured I would ask.

How good is she really?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

She's very good but has a problem making weight for her fights. If she wants to fight she needs to concentrate solely on the fight not the modelling, Gladiators etc. There's only a few top women fighters but they  are very very good.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love to find out. :angel:

I know she keeps winning, and she has had some tough fights. I'd say pretty darn good.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> I'd love to find out. :angel:
> 
> I know she keeps winning, and she has had some tough fights. I'd say pretty darn good.


 
oh dear, I know you don't mean to sound sexist lol! 
It can be argued that Gina wins because she is overweight and fighting on her management's shows. In many ways she's her own worst enemy, if she made weight ( hasn't done for her last six fights) and concentrated on the fight in hand she would leave no doubters.


----------



## Twin Fist (Nov 6, 2008)

Tez, I just read an interesting article regarding her making weight. Turns out, the divisions in MT are at 145 or so, where she faught, but for TV, they made the MMA weight divisions lower, to get higher ratings.

which is BS


I guess it would be nice if the female pro mma game paid the bills so she could JUST do that, but that wont happen for awhile fromt he looks of it.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't see female MMA fighting "paying the bills" anytime soon unless someone can come up with a truly competitive alternative to Dana White and the UFC.   Bodog had some great female fighters for awhile but they folded, sadly.  As Tez said, there are only a few top female fighters and they are truly terrific fighters.  The most technical fighters I've seen.

Now, Irene, you know as well as I do that Celtic-Crippler had no intention of sounding sexist. :lfao:  Of course, if he ever did, truly find out how good a fighter she was he'd have to change his handle to Celtic-Crippled.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Tez, I just read an interesting article regarding her making weight. Turns out, the divisions in MT are at 145 or so, where she faught, but for TV, they made the MMA weight divisions lower, to get higher ratings.
> 
> which is BS
> 
> ...


 
It's hard for the women to be taken seriously, we have two very good pro women, rosi Sexton and Lisa Higo, Lisa is a former world KB champion and BJJ champion etc and has gone into MMA but can hardly get opponents. she and rosi are both trained by the SBG guys. John Kavanagh in Ireland has a cracking female fighter Aisling Daly aka Ash the Bash, same for her. 
I'm not sure how Gina will get on now that Elite XC are supposed to be washed up as a business.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 6, 2008)

Gina is very good!

She has very good Boxing,Kicks and clinch work.

Her MMA is 7-0 
and her Muay Thai is 12-1-1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dqmSdivQVw


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Gina has some good skills for a mma fighter.  Her stand up and clinch are very good though I would say her ground game is some what limited.  Still like Tez I think she has been fighting unfairly in some ways.  Meaning she comes in heavy and her opponents have consistently been lighter than her.  The field needs to be fair meaning she has to make weight before I will give her lots of credit.  Still having said that she is still pretty good.


----------



## Twin Fist (Nov 6, 2008)

well, that is an interesting point. the article i read said that it is VERY much harder fro females to drop weight than males.

is this true?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

As I said Gina has been fighting on her own managements shows which allows her more leeway over her weight issues, if she went to Japan I think she would gain a lot more credibility if she fought there on other promotions.
She could come over here and fight on Cage Rage or Cagewarriors, both bigger than UFC here, she could fight Ash the Bash! She could fight in Europe which has some good female fighters. Depends on her priorities, I think, whether she wants to be a celebrity or a fighter, with the girls it really has to be one *or *the other. A career in flims, television etc is probably a more viable option at the moment. We haven't got to the stage where a female fighter is going to be a celebrity like Couture, Liddell, Rutten or Rampage yet. Hopefully perhaps one day.
I rate Debi Purcell more though for her pioneering female MMA and her fighting skills. Copied from Wikipedia...

First woman to ever compete and win in King of the Cage
Ultimate Wrestling World Title Belt Holder
Hook-N-Shoot Revolution Winner, 2002
Headliner on the first ever all women NHB card in US history
Ultimate Wrestling Minnesota Winner
Black Belt in Ruas Vale Tudo
Black Belt in Taekwondo
Only female coach in IFL history


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> well, that is an interesting point. the article i read said that it is VERY much harder fro females to drop weight than males.
> 
> is this true?


 
Not for a fight. You have months to prepare and really male or female you shouldn't be dropping too much weight anyway. Depends too on when the weigh in is, day before or on the day. Many fighters will cut weight to under the category weight so they then can put some back on after the weigh in enabling them to fight heavier although only by a little. Though I have heard stories of fighters putting pounds back on on a day before weigh in but have never actually seen it. 
The problem with the female weights is that men have more categories to find their ideal fighting weight in, with so few females and most of them are smallish you can't simply move category, there won't be a fighter for you.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> As I said Gina has been fighting on her own managements shows which allows her more leeway over her weight issues, if she went to Japan I think she would gain a lot more credibility if she fought there on other promotions.
> She could come over here and fight on Cage Rage or Cagewarriors, both bigger than UFC here, she could fight Ash the Bash! She could fight in Europe which has some good female fighters. Depends on her priorities, I think, whether she wants to be a celebrity or a fighter, with the girls it really has to be one *or *the other. A career in flims, television etc is probably a more viable option at the moment. We haven't got to the stage where a female fighter is going to be a celebrity like Couture, Liddell, Rutten or Rampage yet. Hopefully perhaps one day.
> 
> I rate Debi Purcell more though for her pioneering female MMA and her fighting skills. Copied from Wikipedia...
> ...


 
I would argue that she already is both a celebrity and a fighter, much like Ruten, Rampage Jackson, Couture, etc.  She's known for being a good fighter and being one of the prettiest female fighters in the game.  

As far as how good she is...I wouldn't get in the ring with her...and she's got an undefeated record in MMA to back her up, along with a pretty darn good record in KB.

From watching her fight, she does have pretty good stand up, although she doesn't seem to have the best accuracy with her strikes.  I'm not sure how to rate her ground game, but I do know she is pretty good in the clinch.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> I would argue that she already is both a celebrity and a fighter, much like Ruten, Rampage Jackson, Couture, etc. She's known for being a good fighter and being one of the prettiest female fighters in the game.
> 
> As far as how good she is...I wouldn't get in the ring with her...and she's got an undefeated record in MMA to back her up, along with a pretty darn good record in KB.
> 
> From watching her fight, she does have pretty good stand up, although she doesn't seem to have the best accuracy with her strikes. I'm not sure how to rate her ground game, but I do know she is pretty good in the clinch.


 

Well there's hope then for female fighters! the unbeaten MMA record though is one which has doubts hanging over it which is why she she fight off her her managements shows. A win in another promotion would help silence doubters like myself and most UK MMA people who feel it's not fair to fight overweight, if she'd been male six times not making weight would have made her a laughing stock however good her fighting abilities.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 7, 2008)

Gina is in the Jan 2009 Inside Kungfu magazine.

The article is really good and talks about how she got into fighting.

Should be on newstands now.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gina is 7-0 against all comers......guess she's one of the best until someone comes along and proves otherwise!

Can't really judge how good someone is when they have a perfect record.  The argument can be made that some people are fighting cans, but that doesn't appear to be the case with Gina's opponents......and she doesn't appear to be ducking anyone.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Gina is 7-0 against all comers......guess she's one of the best until someone comes along and proves otherwise!
> 
> Can't really judge how good someone is when they have a perfect record. The argument can be made that some people are fighting cans, but that doesn't appear to be the case with Gina's opponents......and she doesn't appear to be ducking anyone.


 
She has however fought overweight everytime and on her *own* *managements promotions*. If her opponents say, as they are entitled to, that they don't want to fight someone who is over the weight, the promotion tells them they will not be paid nor will their expenses such as hotel and flights be paid. yes, I can prove that btw.
She needs to fight on another promotion and she needs to fight fair.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Her last fight she made wieght and still won, by the way I agree she needs to fight wieght at all times. So why does she not just go up to the next wieght class.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Her last fight she made wieght and still won, by the way I agree she needs to fight wieght at all times. So why does she not just go up to the next wieght class.


 

She only just made weight by stripping ( no comments pse!) after failing three times. Unlike the mens fight scene there aren't enough female fighters around for the women to move up and down weight categories.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.mmauniverse.com/news/SS3044

Carano hasn't fought allcomers yet. she needs to fight world class non Americans too.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6O2JfTok0Tc&feature=related


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> http://www.mmauniverse.com/news/SS3044
> 
> Carano hasn't fought allcomers yet. she needs to fight world class non Americans too.
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6O2JfTok0Tc&feature=related


 

I would agree with this statement


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2008)

If she were a mediocre fighter or a poser it wouldn't be so bad but she's  good and with proper concentration she could be world beating. Eight wins however is not a lot, Megumi Fujii has 15 over domestic and international fighters. If Carano went to Japan and meet the good fighters there it would do her fighting career wonders, I'd also like to see her fight Cris Cyborg. I think though that we may not see Carano fight again with the demise of Elite.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megumi_Fujii


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2008)

other records
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitomi_Akano
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roxanne_Modafferi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marloes_Coenen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erin_Toughill
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shayna_Baszler
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julie_Kedzie


America has women fighters who are better than Carano but less well publicised. The expression rings true in her case that if you ain't lost a fight you ain't fighting the right people!


----------



## thetruth (Nov 10, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> other records
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitomi_Akano
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roxanne_Modafferi
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marloes_Coenen
> ...



Unfortunately though Gina is by far the best looking and that goes a long way in the US market.  Promoting average looking chicks beating the ***** out of each other just won't attract people to fights.  Sad but true. In Japan they appreciate the fighting more so than how a girl looks.



Tez3 said:


> The expression rings true in her case that if you ain't lost a fight you ain't fighting the right people!


  I think she has had some tough fights but just maybe these women aren't bringing out her best. Maybe if she fought Japans best she would win anyway, she would just have to step it up a level.    Joe Calzaghe just went to 46 - 0 and maybe at 6 - 0 people said the same thing about him.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## hpulley (Nov 10, 2008)

She lost a couple of matches in muay thai (still 12 -2 or something like that, very impressive) but the competition was probably better there than in women's MMA, especially here.


----------

